# Looking for a couple of naturally-raised calves



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We are interested in purchasing/bartering for 2-3 calves. The catch: must have been naturally raised from birth. No vaccines, dewormers, hormones, antibiotics, milk substitutes, grain; NOTHING except minerals or vitamins, milk and grass. Ideally, we would like smaller sized breeds such as Lowline or dexter (something that matures in the 700-1000 lb range). We don't care if it is steer, heifer, free-martin, or even bull (as long as it's still young enough to band), as they are destined for the freezer. We would consider anything from weaning age to yearling. Also, it must be within a half-day's drive of central IL. If you have something, pm me details. Thanks!


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I know a guy in Salem IL that has 2 dexter steers. He bought them from us before we moved. He recently told my husband he wanted to sell them, if we were closer we'd buy them back. One is not quite a year old and the other is going on 2. That one may be older than you'd like.They have not had any of the things you mentioned to my knowledge. I'll have to check with him to make sure he still has them and what he wants for them if you're interested. Salem is about 2 hours south of Springfield and Champaign


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

redgate said:


> We are interested in purchasing/bartering for 2-3 calves. The catch: must have been naturally raised from birth. No vaccines, dewormers, hormones, antibiotics, milk substitutes, grain; NOTHING except minerals or vitamins, milk and grass. Ideally, we would like smaller sized breeds such as Lowline or dexter (something that matures in the 700-1000 lb range). We don't care if it is steer, heifer, free-martin, or even bull (as long as it's still young enough to band), as they are destined for the freezer. We would consider anything from weaning age to yearling. Also, it must be within a half-day's drive of central IL. If you have something, pm me details. Thanks!


I'm Not condemning you for your request. Why are you wanting an animal that has not had the basic preventive protocol of vaccinations and worming at the very least. You are taking risk of getting a sick animal.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry I told you wrong on the ages. One just turned a year and the other will be a year late summer.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Hickerbillywife, I am interested in whatever info you can find. 

M5Farm, I know it's not the standard, but it's the way we raise. We have begun farming to get away from chemicals, and I am very comfortable looking over animals, getting a vet check, etc. Is it foolproof? Of course not. But after watching my children suffer the way they did due to the chemicals they were eating in their food, we'd rather take the risk on the cattle. It also happens that we don't live within at least a mile of other cattle, so there is little risk of my farm passing something on.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

redgate said:


> Hickerbillywife, I am interested in whatever info you can find.
> 
> M5Farm, I know it's not the standard, but it's the way we raise. We have begun farming to get away from chemicals, and I am very comfortable looking over animals, getting a vet check, etc. Is it foolproof? Of course not. But after watching my children suffer the way they did due to the chemicals they were eating in their food, we'd rather take the risk on the cattle. It also happens that we don't live within at least a mile of other cattle, so there is little risk of my farm passing something on.


I respect that and to each his own, I was just curious because a lifetime of raising cattle and seeing the effects and the benefits of a good med protocol. the calves were stronger and healthier and matured quicker than a calf that was not on a program. Good luck


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I can understand most of the protocol you are seeking to follow, except the vaccinations. Suggest you do some more research in that area.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

But after watching my children suffer the way they did due to the chemicals they were eating in their food, we'd rather take the risk on the cattle. It also happens that we don't live within at least a mile of other cattle, so there is little risk of my farm passing something on. 

Agreed!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.zoetis.com.au/documents/faqs/faqs-blackleg.pdf


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

People, quit making your judgements and let folks have what they want. It's their business, no one elses.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

True, there are ways to make cattle gain faster, more efficiently, etc. Trust me, we've done our research. However, we aren't competing with the markets. We are raising for ourselves, and a select group of folks who buy the cattle up to a year before slaughter direct from us. We also do strictly grass-fed/finished, so the only real ongoing expense we have is temporary fencing, some labor, and some winter hay (much of which, we try to produce ourselves). It's just a different method, nothing more. It works for many, and those who have figured out this type of system are the folks we are trying to model after. 

FYI, thanks all for the inputs. We found 3 Lowline steers local to us, and I know the breeder so I can trust where they are coming from. Excellent stock!


----------

